# Part-Time Work (no experience)



## gondoli (Aug 24, 2006)

Before throwing myself into an expensive school, I'd like to experience an operating kitchen first hand. Since I work all week at my stable current job, I'd like to start working part-time at a restaurant. 

What is the best way to approach an establishment and ask for work without any experience under my belt? Write a letter? Just go there and ask? Probably looking to do some prep work in the beginning. 

I would work for free but a little part-time money would be nice. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jfb1060 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi,

I do the same thing at the present time. I have a 5 day a week job and I cook on Saturdays & Sundays for right now.

It was really tough for me to come up with a weekend job at a restaurant because most properties want you available during the week as well. Training is also a bit more sporadic and I find that I don't retain as much as I would if it were something I was doing everyday, so it does have its challenges, yet it is not impossible.

A lot of it depends on the establishment you approach for a job. If its a small bistro or a higher end restaurant you may want to make an offer to stage for a while and let them get familiar with yourself and your work ethic. That way you learn, and they are aware of who you are when they decide to hire you on.

The other approach would be to go to a national chain and apply there. That way you are learning the basics of the restaurant. National chains are not taking on quite the man hour risks that single properties are when they hire so that may give you an edge if they realize that you are eager to learn.

I have assumed a lot here so please forgive me. It took me a good while to land a kitchen job on the weekends but I was persistant in my efforts and finally someone decided to give me an opportunity and I am doing everything I can to make the opportunity count.

Good Luck
Joe


----------



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

i think i was lucky, my first part time job for the weekends was gotten rather easily. i think they needed a part timer, so yea, they hired me. my next 'job' was really work experience, which was cool, since i was sitll in proper school during it, i didnt get paid. but i liked it.

im in my 2nd proper part time job, and i acutally got this by asking the chef whilst they were setting up. its an open kitchen and in a shopping centre, so yea, they were setting up, i asked wat was going on, and then asked for a part time job there. im qutting next week tho, i got exams coming up, so i kinda have too.


----------

